# Crappie



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Anybody been crappie fishing yet in west or east harbor, thinking bout bringing kids up tomorrow.


----------



## Christiano (Apr 16, 2014)

wondering the samething too...


----------



## byrnejwb (Oct 8, 2009)

I was up today but not fishing. Asked a few guys I saw fishing for crappie and they did not have any success today. They did say Saturday and Sunday early morning they caught some. Seems like a few warm days would help.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Perfect looking day Thursday, I fished my honey hole ( marina) in west harbor for a couple hours and only had a couple of B Gills take.....the water lloked good, everything seemed right, but they must not be ready just yet........HT


----------



## Nelliboy2 (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, anybody have any luck this weekend? I fished the marina on Saturday and only caught a couple bass.


----------



## llw (Apr 4, 2014)

I fished around my marina in West Harbor last weekend for crappie and got skunked. Only fish I saw anyone land was a channel cat. Should pick up anytime though, I'd imagine.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

No good for me either


----------



## mcornett (May 25, 2010)

I will be at the lake Friday to Sunday in a 20 ft bassboat, and depending on the weather, it will determine what I fish for. One of my options would be to do some crappie fishing in the marinas. Is anyone doing any good with crappie yet? I have never fished for crappie at lake erie. I will put in at Mazurik propably, but I can put in anywhere if there are better options.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Hit East or West Harbor and you should be good!



mcornett said:


> I will be at the lake Friday to Sunday in a 20 ft bassboat, and depending on the weather, it will determine what I fish for. One of my options would be to do some crappie fishing in the marinas. Is anyone doing any good with crappie yet? I have never fished for crappie at lake erie. I will put in at Mazurik propably, but I can put in anywhere if there are better options.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mcornett (May 25, 2010)

Thanks Rutty, thats what we'll do, probably east harbor, i am more familiar with. Looks like i might need my rainsuit.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

They are both doing really good right now, with big fish. Fish slow! If you are thinking you are fishing too slow, slow down even more.

That is the advice I have for you.





mcornett said:


> Thanks Rutty, thats what we'll do, probably east harbor, i am more familiar with. Looks like i might need my rainsuit.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mcornett (May 25, 2010)

We just got here and sitting at Big Boppers having breakfast. Are you talking about crappie bite being good in east and west harbor? Do you fish with shiners or jigs? Are the crappie located around the docks, the old weed beds or the rock walls? Have never crappie fished up here.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Yes talking about crappie fishing. It has been a good bite. I use nothing but jigs when fishing for crappie, shiners are too messy! I haven't fished since Sunday, but they have been on the rocks. Usually they are on the dock post as well, but couldn't get much going on the post yet. Good Luck.

red/chartreuse was the best color sunday about 16in deep. But that changes every day. Good luck, hopefully this rain and east winds won't muddy it up to much for you.



mcornett said:


> We just got here and sitting at Big Boppers having breakfast. Are you talking about crappie bite being good in east and west harbor? Do you fish with shiners or jigs? Are the crappie located around the docks, the old weed beds or the rock walls? Have never crappie fished up here.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## mcornett (May 25, 2010)

Went out for a little while in East Harbor in the rain looking for crappie. Lost interest in not getting bit, so got the 30 ft Searay ready and went out about 6 PM for a trial run. Came up with a nice walleye trolling reefrunner in front of Lakeside. May give this a go tomorrow and forget about the crappie.










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Rutty still looking for our crappie lesson at East Harbor.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

slowtroller said:


> Rutty still looking for our crappie lesson at East Harbor.


we can do that sometime. I love crappie fishing! If I wasn't booked with walleye charters all of May that is what I would be doing. It is only going to get better. I figure in about 2-3 weeks the bite should really get good. If we can ever get some steady temps and not this up and down crap we will be good to go.


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

Any heard how the bite is in the harbors?


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

I gave them another run with minnows yesterday ( Thurs) in my marina in west harbor, and got the skunk again.....gills and bass were going ok, but not a single crappie to be found yet. Water temp was only 54 under my boat, need a few warm sunny days and a week without a NE blow.....HT


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks HT. We are headed up Thursday so hopefully with the warmer weather coming it turns them on.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I tried in the Gem Beach Marina maybe for half an hour talked to another gentlemen who said he hasnt hit the crappie yet this yr but always a few bass. I didnt get the first hit but had other things to get accomplished so I was on my way.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Tried for 6 hours yesterday and caught nothing but LM bass. Total waste of time.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Flathead76 said:


> Tried for 6 hours yesterday and caught nothing but LM bass. Total waste of time.



Hey it's not like LM are white perch lol


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I read it laced with sarcasm even my 20 min with no bites was worth it.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

KTkiff said:


> Hey it's not like LM are white perch lol


Ya your right.........white perch taste better.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

UPDATE.............. Yesterday I had a little time after a beach restoration meeting at East Harbor State Park, and I swung by my marina in West Harbor to give the crappies another try ( third consecutive week...) and it was game on.........! First dock i found an aggressive 11" male, couple drops later a 9" male. Out at the far end of docks, minnow 30" under a float. Not on fire yet, but definately worth effort now. Water temp under my boat was 57, up 3 deg from last thursday. Time to get em' boys........HT


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

We fished most of the day and ended up with 52 Crappie. Lost a monster at the boat. I'm guessing 15+".


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

AndOne said:


> We fished most of the day and ended up with 52 Crappie. Lost a monster at the boat. I'm guessing 15+".


What was the h2o temps , we're heading up thurs with my bass boat , plan is to crappie fish, bass fishing plan B


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Where at??


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

jeepguyjames said:


> What was the h2o temps , we're heading up thurs with my bass boat , plan is to crappie fish, bass fishing plan B


East/west harbor...... Sandusky bay......portage....... Port clinton area


----------

